# Allan Wanta Respray



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

hello,

other than your well known painters like joe bell, brian baylis, ed litton, joe's bicycle paint, mark bunten, d&d cycles, and cyclart that I have contacted on getting a frame resprayed, i came across Allan Wanta. in looking at archives on here, there are threads on him for his custom frames. can anyone speak to his paint jobs?

thanks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I cannot speak for Wanta but CycleArt did a great job repainting my Pogliaghi in 1995. 

.


----------

